# iPhone 6 and 6 plus users - do not update to 8.0.1



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm making a separate thread for visibility. I'd hold off on 8.0.1 until we know more, unless you want your 6 Plus to become a big iPod Touch. Might not affect all carriers, but really not worth finding out on your device.

http://www.imore.com/ios-801-cripples-iphone-6-and-6-plus-killing-touch-id-and-cell-service


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm making a separate thread for visibility. I'd hold off on 8.0.1 until we know more, unless you want your 6 Plus to become a big iPod Touch. Might not affect all carriers, but really not worth finding out on your device.
> 
> http://www.imore.com/ios-801-cripples-iphone-6-and-6-plus-killing-touch-id-and-cell-service


I checked on the software update on my phone and on,y see 8.0 available. 8.0.1 still is not available.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Apple pulled it pretty quickly fortunately.

http://www.imore.com/apple-pulls-ios-801-software-update-circulation


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Should anyone need it, Cnet offers How to restore an iPhone updated with the botched iOS 8.0.1.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HUGE fail on Apple's part. This is something I would expect from DirecTV but not Apple. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... some bugs are one thing... but killing cellphone use, which theoretically is still the primary function of a smartphone, is something that shouldn't make it out of testing.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I updated my iPhone 5 with no issue. Cellular works just fine. I started updating my iPad Air wifi. The software downloaded, but couldn't be verified. They must have pulled it just at that point in time. Hopefully I'll be able to download 8.02, even though I have an 8.01 update "pending".


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

The only real reason that I want to update to 8.0 is because of the choices in different keyboards. But for the types of problems others are having the ability of more keyboards is not that important.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

It only kills cellular on the iPhone 6 and iPhone 6+. The older iPhones and iPads are just fine. My beloved iPhone 6 is now a glorified iPod Touch, but my iPad mini is just fine. Since I don't need cellular today, I'm going to wait for Apple to put out a patch for the fix.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I read where some peeps lose some of their photographs when they update to 8.

Plus I never use cellular I use WIFI only.mi use Magic Jack on my iPhones and iPad. At home I have Magic Jack hooked to my rotary phone.




Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> I read where some peeps lose some of their photographs when they update to 8.
> 
> Plus I never use cellular I use WIFI only.mi use Magic Jack on my iPhones and iPad. At home I have Magic Jack hooked to my rotary phone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


I noticed the music I had loaded disappeared from my 5S. 8.0 has been locking up my DSL modem after about 90 minutes of use. (Air and 5S) It could be 8.0's IPV6 connection. Since turning IPV6 off on my modem, it hasn't locked up >24 hrs. I turned it back on this afternoon. I'll see if it locks up again.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah... some bugs are one thing... but killing cellphone use, which theoretically is still the primary function of a smartphone, is something that shouldn't make it out of testing.


If what I've heard is right, this actually wouldn't be found in testing. It seems that a needed carrier update didn't happen before 8.0.1 was released.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SeaBeagle said:


> The only real reason that I want to update to 8.0 is because of the choices in different keyboards. But for the types of problems others are having the ability of more keyboards is not that important.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


the keyboard issue only applies to some keyboard not all. I have been using SwiftKey without any problems, however text expander is something else. Flesky works very good as well

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SeaBeagle said:


> I read where some peeps lose some of their photographs when they update to 8.
> 
> Plus I never use cellular I use WIFI only.mi use Magic Jack on my iPhones and iPad. At home I have Magic Jack hooked to my rotary phone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


photos are not missing they just got reorganized

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> If what I've heard is right, this actually wouldn't be found in testing. It seems that a needed carrier update didn't happen before 8.0.1 was released.


That still doesn't let Apple off the hook... if a carrier update was needed prior to the firmware, then Apple shouldn't release the firmware until they can verify that the carrier update already rolled out. Apple themselves always roll out iTunes updates to support synching with new iOS versions a day or two before they roll out the new iOS for this very reason... so they don't break people after the update.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Oh, I'm not saying it lets them off the hook, I'm just saying that's why they didn't see this in testing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Karen said:


> It only kills cellular on the iPhone 6 and iPhone 6+. The older iPhones and iPads are just fine. My beloved iPhone 6 is now a glorified iPod Touch, but my iPad mini is just fine. Since I don't need cellular today, I'm going to wait for Apple to put out a patch for the fix.


you can always go back to 8.0 easily

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not always easy. I know some that have an iPhone but no home computer. Most likely none of those came across 8.0.1 but I don't know that I'd call doing a downgrade easy for the general public.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Been looking into Apple Pay. I might want to upgrade to the 6 when my contract is up. I wonder if this same technology could be use for voting.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Not always easy. I know some that have an iPhone but no home computer. Most likely none of those came across 8.0.1 but I don't know that I'd call doing a downgrade easy for the general public.


well is a ten minute process. I would assume that if they don't have a PC they can visit about Apple store to do the "upgrade"

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

iOS 8.0.2 is LIVE now!!!!


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> iOS 8.0.2 is LIVE now!!!!


I woo dee how many problems 8.0.2 will cause.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just did the update and so far so good 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Same here. 8.0.2 has been fine so far.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> I woo dee how many problems 8.0.2 will cause.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Looks like it may have hosed auto-correct!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve said:


> Looks like it may have hosed auto-correct!


8.02 fine here.

Reminds me of a scene in Fish Called Wanda.... Cleese sees Wanda enter the courtroom, blurts out her name, quick followed by, "Yes, I wanda if the incident occurred as the witness testified"....(not the actual words)


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Steve said:


> Looks like it may have hosed auto-correct!


I have no idea what happened here. Sorry

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> I have no idea what happened here. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Dun wirry bout it!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, fergedabboudddit!


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Eye rellie kan spel veri wel.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I noticed the music I had loaded disappeared from my 5S. 8.0 has been locking up my DSL modem after about 90 minutes of use. (Air and 5S) It could be 8.0's IPV6 connection. Since turning IPV6 off on my modem, it hasn't locked up >24 hrs. I turned it back on this afternoon. I'll see if it locks up again.


After turning IPV6 back on, my modem locked up not long after my 5S and iPad Air connected.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

